# american apparel organic onsie costing?



## queendee (Aug 9, 2007)

Does anyone know how much an Organic onsie is approximately and the tshirt from american apparel or bella. Im thinking about doing baby but before i open an account I want to get an idea of prices.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

We can't really post the wholesale pricing here since it is protected information from American Apparel.

You'll need to setup an account with them (or one of their distributors like TSCApparel) in order to get pricing.


Wholesale companies don't like their pricing posted in public forums if they don't have the information posted on their site for the public to see


----------



## queendee (Aug 9, 2007)

ok no problem,....delete away..the thread


----------

